# GPS Positionen eingeben



## holstentrinker (29. August 2003)

nur mal eine ganz kurze frage

wenn ich eine GPS Position wie in etwa so habe

1. 60°48.0211N, 5°11.2603E

und ich habe ein garmin gps 12
dann kann ich nach den minuten nur 3 stellen für die sekunden eingeben
kann ich die letzte stelle ignorieren ????


holstentrinker


----------



## Jirko (30. August 2003)

hallo holstentrinker,

diese gps-daten sind standardkoordinaten, welche zur punktgenauen positionsbestimmung verwendet werden. für uns norwegenangler ist die 4. position ohne bedeutung, da diese eine cm-genaue (ohne störsignal) positionsbestimmung ermöglicht! #h


----------



## holstentrinker (30. August 2003)

@ Jirko

Danke


----------



## Jo (30. August 2003)

Genauso isses Jirko,

selbst die 3 Stelle hinter dem Komma bringt mehr Genauigkeit als es das aktuelle GPS-System in der Regel liefert.

1‘ 	=	1852  m
0.1‘	=	185,2 m
0.01‘	=	18,52 m
0.001‘	=	1,85m
0.0001	=	18 cm !!!!!

Viele Grüße

Jo


----------



## Jirko (30. August 2003)

@jo - #6. wäre nur noch zu erwähnen, daß deine minutenangaben die der nördlichen länge (N) sind. 1 minute entspricht dabei exakt 1 seemeile. um dein werk zu vollenden, hier die daten der östlichen breite (E)

1`            =              937,50 m
0.1`         =              93,75 m
0.01`       =              9,375 m
0.001`     =              0,9375 m
0.0001`   =              9,375 cm #h


----------



## Jo (30. August 2003)

Super Jirko :m

und um wirklich nichts unerwähnt zu lassen muß jetzt bloß noch ergänzt werden, dass Deine Zahlen natürlich nur gelten für einen ganz konkreten Wert der nördlichen Breite. 

(nördlich Breite... östlich Länge....stimmt doch ...oder?)

Denn während die Gradabstände der nördlichen Breite überall auf der Welt konstant sind (1‘ = 1852 m = 1sm)  hängen die Gradabstände der östlichen Länge davon ab, auf welchem Breitengrad man sich befindet. 
Der maximale Wert gilt auf dem Äquator .... hier ist ... wie bei den Breitengraden......1‘ = 1852m . Je nördlicher (oder auch südlicher) man kommt, um so kleiner wird dieser Wert.

1‘ = 937,5m  gilt exakt bei einer nördliche Breite von 59,5883°

Am Nordkapp.....bei ca. N 70°  .....entspricht 1‘ östlicher Länge dann nur noch 633,42 m  



Also ....let's go north :q :q 



Viele Grüße

Jo


----------



## Jirko (30. August 2003)

@jo - das darf und sollte natürlich dabei nicht unerwähnt bleiben #6. sehr gute ergänzung jo #h


----------



## Seelachs (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: GPS Positionen eingeben*

Hallo lie GPS Freunde!

Das GPS von Garmin hat eine Werkseinstellung von hddd°mm.mmmm'
das heißt das GPS rechnet mit einen Wert von 0,833. Das heißt es werden keine vollen Sekunden gerechnet.
Ein Beispiel: 60 Sekunden mal 0,833 = 50,0 Sekunden

In der Seekarte sind links und rechts Teilstriche vorhanden, diese sind unterteilt
6. Breitengrad danach kommen die Minuten 0-59 und dann die Sekunden in GPS in dreistelliger Form.
in der Karte kann ich aber nur eine Stelle in Sek. ausrechnen.
Wenn ihr jetzt euer GPS zur Hand nehmt und in Menü System- Navigation geht seht ihr das von mir schon erwähnte Berechnungsbeispiel hddd°mm.mmmm' wenn ihr nun das hinterlegt und mit Enter bestätigt könnt ihr ein anderes Berechnungsbeispiel wählen.
Jetzt klickt ihr mit der Wipptaste so lange bis hddd°mm'ss.s erscheint und bestätigt dies mit der Enter Taste.
Jetzt rechnet euer GPS mit Sekunden und ihr könnt punkt genau jeden Platz auf den Meer (Fischreiche Plätze) von der Karte in's GPS eingeben.
Die Umrechnungen können selstverstänlich jederzeit um bzw.ab geändert werden.:s :b


----------



## Jirko (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: GPS Positionen eingeben*

hallo seelachs #h

erst einmal ein herzliches willkommen im anglerboard. wünsche dir viel spaß bei uns und mit uns.

das mit der punktgenauen navigation mittels handgelesener gps-koordinaten aus den seekarten ist so eine sache seelachs – punktgenau wird man selbst mit 2 anlagedreiecken, einem nautischen zirkel und nem spitzen bleistift nicht kommen – leider.

ein optimum an vorbereitung sind halt doch die verfügbaren naviprogramme diverser hersteller. und wer glücklicher besitzer von cmap ist, kann zuhause am PC fein säuberlich und vor allem punktgenau seine spots in´s handgerät übertragen. die ermittlung der koordinaten in selfmade von der seekarte ist für diejenigen hilfreich, welche nicht diese softwareprodukte ihr eigen nennen – aber leider nicht punktgenau, was aber in der regel auch nicht notwendig ist.

deine von dir erwähnte umrechnung von dezimalminuten *mm.mmmm´* in das sekundenformat *mm´ss,ss´´* ist ein sehr guter hinweis von dir! das koordinatenformat wird nämlich mitunter vernachlässigt, was ein vorbeischießen am spot zur folge hat 

kannst du mir verraten, wie du auf den faktor 0,833 kommst? dezimalminutenkoordinaten lassen sich im grunde genommen ganz simpel in´s sekundenformat umrechen – so handhabe ich es jedenfalls:

bsp:
*17°34.5384´* im dezimalminutenformat entsprechen *17° 34´ 32,30´´* im sekundenformat, da einfach nur der dezimalwert der minuten *0.5384* mit dem faktor 60 multipliziert wird und wird das sekundenformat *32.30* erhalten #h


----------



## Karstein (29. März 2005)

*AW: GPS Positionen eingeben*

Hüüülfe Bernd und Jörg!!!

Bin anscheinend zu plöd, aber ich finde beim Sportrak bislang keine Möglichkeit, per Hand die GPS-Koordinaten einzutippern...  |kopfkrat  #c  |uhoh: 

Könnt ihr mir bitte mal kurz die Tastenfolgen zu dem Menü geben, wo ich dann Längen- und Breitengrade eingeben kann plus Namensvergabe für diese Wegpunkte? Oder erfasst ihr eure Korrdinaten immer am Rechner und überspielt dann die Wegpunkte auf das GPS?

(BlueNav hat ja Örnklakken nich mehr dargestellt, und ich wollte die Positionen jetzt vorab einspeichern)

Danke im Voraus und viele Grüße

Karsten


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. März 2005)

*AW: GPS Positionen eingeben*

Hallo Karsten,
das ist ganz einfach. Du drückst die Wegpunkttaste ein mal. Dann kommst du in das Wegpunktmenue und kannst mit den Cursortasten in jedes Feld gehen wo du Eingaben vornehmen möchtest. Das jeweilige aktive Feld ist dann immer rot. Wenn du da drin bist drückst du Enter und kannst so nach und nach jede Zahl oder Buchstaben ändern. Wenn du alles fertig hast gehst du unten links auf speichern und drückst wieder Enter. fertig.
Du kannst aber auch einen angelegten WPT bearbeiten indem du im Menue auf den WPT gehst und dann die Menuetaste drückst dann drückst du WPT bearbeiten und kannst die selben Einstellungen vornehmen.


----------



## Karstein (29. März 2005)

*AW: GPS Positionen eingeben*

Tusin tak, Jörg!!! Ist ja mal wieder absoluter Verlass auf euch, spitze! #6#6#6

Werde es nachher gleich mal versuchen.

Vielen Dank und Gruß gen SN

Karsten


----------



## Seelachs (29. März 2005)

*AW: GPS Positionen eingeben*

Hallo,
solltest du bismorgen früh immer noch nicht zurecht kommen dann melde dich nochmals.
Ich habe leider mein 12er Garmin nicht dabei und bevor ich irgend etwas falsches erzähle,
schaue ich lieber nochmals nach und kann es dir dann auch genau sagen bzw. schreiben.
Auch die Umstellung deiner Daten in ein anderes Format geht Pipi einfach.
Gruß bis Bald.


----------



## Kunze (29. März 2005)

*AW: GPS Positionen eingeben*

Hallo!

@ Karsten: Ich hab doch ein Meridian - nicht das SporTrak...

Will nix verkehrtes schreiben und zu spät bin ich ja auch noch... #h


----------



## Karstein (29. März 2005)

*AW: GPS Positionen eingeben*

Joo, danke euch für die flinke Unterstützung!

werde heute abend mal die Koordinaten abgreifen, und dann wird´s getestet! 

Grüßle

Karsten


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. März 2005)

*AW: GPS Positionen eingeben*

Wenn du nicht klar kommst Karsten dann kannst du mich ja anskypen.


----------



## Karstein (30. März 2005)

*AW: GPS Positionen eingeben*

@ Jörg: ich habe gestern bis 23:00 Uhr erst mal alle potenziellen Fangstellen und Wegpunkte inkl. Routen festgelegt und in einer Datei auf dem PC abgespeichert. Denke, auf diesem Weg ist es viel einfacher - dann einfach die Wegpunkte uploaden und fertig. Oder?

Aber noch eine Frage dazu: Die Richtung aus dem Schärengebiet HERAUS habe ich definiert. Aber wie komme ich auf den "Backtrack"-Kurs, also denselben Kurs von draußen wieder HINEIN? Hast Du das schon getestet?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. März 2005)

*AW: GPS Positionen eingeben*



			
				Karsten_BerlinAber noch eine Frage dazu: Die Richtung aus dem Schärengebiet HERAUS habe ich definiert. Aber wie komme ich auf den "Backtrack"-Kurs schrieb:
			
		

> Nein Karsten das habe ich noch nicht getestet. Warum auch wenn du mit Blue Nav fährst hast du doch die Karte auf dem Display was brauchst du da noch eine Back Track Route?


----------



## Karstein (31. März 2005)

*AW: GPS Positionen eingeben*

Hab grad René an der Strippe, der sagt "Menü", "Routen" und dann aus der Routenliste eine definierte Route auswählen, dann steht da wohl Backtrack. Ist für die "Autobahn"-Navigation ganz praktisch. Ich werde es am WE gleich mal testen.


----------



## Jan77 (31. März 2005)

*AW: GPS Positionen eingeben*

HÜÜLFFEE

Kann ich aus der BlueNav Software die Koordinaten der dort gesetzten Wegpunkte direkt in ein GPS eintippen??? Oder muss ich da eventuell umrechnen??


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (31. März 2005)

*AW: GPS Positionen eingeben*

Nein die Koordinaten kannst du so übernehmen. Die sind gleich egal für welches GPS oder welche Software.


----------



## Robert (1. April 2005)

*AW: GPS Positionen eingeben*

@Karsten,

Einen Punkt gibt es für die Praxis zu beachten, wenn Du die Backtrak als Route speichert. Die Anzahl der Wegpunkte, in die der Backtrak aufgelöst wird ist fix - 30 oder 31 Punkte.
(weiss es jetzt auswendig nicht so genau)
Wenn Du also sehr lange Backtraks hast, oder welche mit vielen Kurven wirds ungenau, ausser Du speicherst zwischen und machst mehrere Routen aus Deiner Strecke.
Ich hab zwar das Meridian, vermute aber, dass es beim Sprotrak ähnlich ist.

Servus,

Robert


----------



## Sperber (2. April 2005)

*AW: GPS Positionen eingeben*

Hallo

fahre anfang Mai nach Norwegen

wir haben das erste mal ein boot mit GPS

nach euren berichten über GPS wird mir klar,ich werde es nie begreifen?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. April 2005)

*AW: GPS Positionen eingeben*



			
				Sperber schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> fahre anfang Mai nach Norwegen
> 
> ...



Ach keine Angst, so schwer ist das gar nicht. Die Grundfunktionen sind bei allen Geräten pott einfach.


----------

